# Textbox mit betätigung der Eingabetaste bestätigen...



## Fleuth (26. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Hab mal so ne ziemlich einfache Frage undzwar hab ich nen Hangman Programm gemacht. Ich habe eine Textbox (für den einzugebenden Buchstaben) und darunter den Button "Auslesen" ( damit überprüft wird ob der Buchstabe indem Wort enthalten ist.) Wie man sich vorstellen kann ist es sehr nervig andauernd ein buchstaben einzugeben dann mit der Maus auf "Auslesen" zu drücken und dann den Cursor wieder in die Textbox zu machen.  Daher meine Frage wie ist es möglich das wenn der Cursor in der Textbox ist ich ein Buchstaben eingegeben hab das er wenn ich Enter drücke dies als Eingabe ansieht, also sozusagen auf "Auslesen" drückt?

Die Tabindex's hab ich schon durchnummeriert aber daran scheint es nicht zu liegen.
Hab auch mal nen Bild angehängt..
Thx im vorraus!

Chris


----------



## Orakel (26. Mai 2005)

Hi Fleuth,

wenn Du Dir meine Antwort auf Dein Posting  http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials206366.html genauer anschaust, wirst Du die Lösung Deines Problemes finden. Du must eines der Events  KeyPress, KeyDown oder KeyUp benutzen um zu erkennen, wann die Entertaste (Code 13) gedrückt worden ist.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## wincnc (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo, Du kannst auch in den Eigenschaften des Buttons Auslesen den Wert Default auf True setzen. Sobald Du die Entertaste drückst wird dann der Button gedrückt.


----------

